# Sharing Metagrid Setups



## Peter Stallo (Aug 7, 2019)

Is it possible to share Metagrid setups? I'm just getting started with it for Cubase/Nuendo and figured there must be tons of cool setups people have already created.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 7, 2019)

Peter Stallo said:


> Is it possible to share Metagrid setups? I'm just getting started with it for Cubase/Nuendo and figured there must be tons of cool setups people have already created.



I'd be curious about this as well! I'm planning on experimenting with Metagrid soon too.


----------



## agarner32 (Aug 8, 2019)

This is from the manual, but I’m not sure if this is an ideal way to share setups.

DATABASE BACKUP AND EXCHANGE
Metagrid currently doesn’t support iCloud backup/sync. It does not support exporting/importing indi- vidual views or viewsets for a specific app. However, you can back up the compete Metagrid database and copy it to other iPad through iTunes. To do this:
1. Connect your iPad device to your computer with Lightning to USB cable. 2. Open iTunes.
3. Click the icon of your iPad.
4. Click Apps in Settings section on the left.
5. Go to File Sharing section in the right pane.
6. Scroll to Metagrid icon and click it. You will see 3 Metagrid documents in Metagrid Docu-
ments section.
7. Select the documents and drag them to your desktop or your file manager. 8. Disconnect your source iPad.
9. Connect another iPad with Metagrid installed.
10. Repeat steps 4-5.
11. Delete the existing Metagrid files.
12. Drag and drop the copied Metagrid documents to Metagrid Documents section.
13. Click Sync button to synchronize.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Aug 8, 2019)

Ahh, not quite as easy as I'd hoped! They need to launch a Sharing section for their app!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 9, 2019)

The new update will have cloud back up. I guess the main problem with sharing templates is that you'd also have to change your key commands to match the template. I guess I could post a screenshot of what I use but you'd have to do the commands yourself.


----------



## Vonk (Aug 9, 2019)

I use Metagrid every day, with a dual tablet setup. The great strength of metagrid is that it integrates so closely with the project logical editor and macro setup of Cubase. This enables really useful enhancements to workflow, tailored to each individuals needs. But this strength also makes it impractical to share setups except at the most basic level. Anyone who uses Metagrid for more than a week will already have made modifications to any template. 
There are some good videos available on how to get started using the PLE with Metagrid. You might find it useful to freeze frame some of these to see what commands have been assembled into pages, and use them as a basis for creating your own. That is I think the nearest you'll come to a "template". It really is an easy application to get to do quite sophisticated stuff, particularly with the PLE. The time ivested will really pay off in the end.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Aug 9, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> The new update will have cloud back up. I guess the main problem with sharing templates is that you'd also have to change your key commands to match the template. I guess I could post a screenshot of what I use but you'd have to do the commands yourself.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Eckoes (Aug 9, 2019)

Is a new update actually coming anytime soon?

I really hope they add faders.


----------



## rudi (Aug 10, 2019)

Same here!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 10, 2019)

Anything can be shared but it depends on what you want to share. 

Is it just a MG layout using only Cubase commands? If so this is easy. Just share the iPad files.

Are you trying to share a MG template full of custom Cubase Macros with PLE and LE commands? If so, then you will need to share:

PLE Commands
LE Commands
Cubase Key Commands XML file

These need to be manually "dropped into" the Cubase Prefs folders. The Keycommands need to be loaded in Cubase (so therefore will mess up your own key commands until you load your own again - for some reason Cubase Key commands and Macros share the same xml which is irritating).

But this kind of thing always always makes me wonder... Why do you want someone else's template/setup?

For example, I gave Metagrid 200 (I think) Cubase LE Commands (The called them Macros but they aren't - they are LE Commands). These are commands anyone can now use and assign to any buttons and put those buttons wherever they want (and with any image they want). Using someone else's template/setup would frustrate me. But yeah, each to their own I guess.

And as for faders etc! Well, that would be nice. But not as nice as just having a bigger grid size for use on the iPad Pro.

Anyway, MG is a nice app that's simple to use that costs very little. Looking forward to see what evolves from it!


----------



## Vonk (Aug 11, 2019)

The MG guru has spoken! Anyone starting out should look at jononotbono's videos to understand how powerful the app can be. As there seems to be some interest, here are some screen shots of various metagrid pages showing the wide range of controls that can be implemented. It's not appropriate to post the associated MG files here for reasons explained above, but if anyone would like to try them out to learn from them, PM me.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 11, 2019)

The Cubase IC Pro app has faders and works on phones (iOS and Android) as well as tablets. 
So it can easily work as a supplement to a Metagrid setup.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry, this is an old thread, but I have a workflow question that's related. I'm in the process of making a fairly complex metagrid setup, and want to be able to back it up. Since apple removed the ability to be able to manage apps within itunes, the method detailed above (and in the manual) doesn't work. I don't want to invest too much time into creating something that can't be transferred to a new device in the future, so any tips on how to get my metagrid file off my ipad would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brek (May 24, 2020)

Thread resurrection time... Looks like Metagrid made this a lot easier to do in the 1.5 update. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## jononotbono (May 24, 2020)

I funnily enough just made a new video on touchscreen stuff. Not specifically with MG but everything I show in this video can be used in MG. Sorry if it’s too “nerdy”! 😂


----------

